# understanding your Left Brain / Right Brain.



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

By Dan Eden

 *bicameral* (bi-*kam*-ê-ral) adj. having two legislative chambers. *Bicameral Images reveal our two selves.* Okay, I made up the term, but it fits so well in describing an extremely interesting phenomenon that many people may not realize -- *each of us is really two people*. No, I don't mean in the traditional sense of having an alter-ego, or a good and bad side. Nor do I mean that we are all schizoids. I mean we are literally two thinking beings residing in the same body.
Like the infomercials say -- "Wait! There's more!"
Follow along on this adventure. I won't disappoint either of you!
About ten years ago, I saw an interesting exercise in which a college psychology professor had taken photographs of her students, made copies that were flipped left to right, and then had them cut in half vertically. She reassembled the images using the two similar sides of the face. 















*Which Nixon would You buy a used car from?*
Nixon's left+left at the far left.
The center image is the normal, original portrait.
Nixon's right+right is on the right. 
 [A quick way to do this is to place a small mirror perpendicular to a photograph showing a good front face view. As you look into the mirror you can form a whole face from the reflection of either side.]
The composite pictures were humorous. Although the individuals were easily recognizable, their facial expressions seemed to express exaggerated emotions, like anger, suspicion, or happiness -- and occasionally a look of total blankness. Even more interesting was the observation that the two sides of the _same_ face were often so different. Why?
This exercise seemed to suggest that, while a handful of people have symmetrical faces, a vast majority of us do not. Also it raised the possibility that each side of our face could express different emotions at the same time! Subsequent research into facial expressions and the workings of the human brain has offered an interesting theory that not only explains this left and right difference in facial expressions, but could help us to understand our "other self."
*First, some science.* 
 We'll keep this light and uncomplicated. Our brain, like the rest of our anatomy, is made up of two halves, a *left brain* a *right brain*. There's a big fold that goes from front to back in our brain, essentially dividing it into two distinct and separate parts. Well, almost separate. They are connected to each other by a thick cable of nerves at the base of each brain. This sole link between the two giant processors is called the *corpus collosum*. Think of it as an Ethernet cable or network connection between two incredibly fast and immensely powerful computer processors, each running different programs from the same input.


The *left* side of our body is "wired" to the *right* side of our brain, and vice versa. For whatever reason nature did this cross-over, it applies even to our eyes, which process a majority of their sensory data on opposite sides of the brain. We can thank Nobel Prize Winner (1981) *Roger Sperry* for this next contribution. Sperry conducted what are sometimes called the "split-brain" experiments. Here's how it went: A patient suffering from uncontrolled seizures had an area of his brain removed by surgery in an attempt to control his illness. This area just happened to be the *corpus collosum*, which was suspected of having developed lesions (short circuits).
Following his surgery, Sperry's patient seemed completely normal -- almost. A series of tests were conducted where each "half" of the patient was isolated from the other. Different visual and tactile information could then be presented to the patient's left or right side, without the other side knowing. The results were astounding.
With their communications link severed, each side of the patient's brain was functioning independently. Although this did not prevent his ability to walk, talk and eat, some unexpected findings were encountered in some of the higher brain functions when each side was examined independently of the other.
The right hand and eye could name an object, such as a pencil, but the patient could not explain what it was used for. When shown to the left hand and eye, the patient could explain and demonstrate its use, but could not name it. Further studies showed that various functions of thought are physically separated and localized to a specific area on either the left or right side of the human brain. This functional map is consistent for an estimated 70 to 95 percent of us.

* The main theme to emerge... is that there appear to be two modes of thinking, verbal and nonverbal, represented rather separately in left and right hemispheres respectively and that our education system, as well as science in general, tends to neglect the nonverbal form of intellect. What it comes down to is that modern society discriminates against the right hemisphere.* *-Roger Sperry (1973)*​  Upon completing the map, it was becoming clear to researchers that each side of the brain had a characteristic way that it both interpreted the world and reacted to it. The chart below will help illustrate the characteristics which are known to reside on each side of our brains.


*LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS

uses logic
detail oriented
facts rule
words and language
present and past
math and science
can comprehend
knowing
acknowledges
order/pattern perception
knows object name
reality based
forms strategies
practical
safe*


*RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS

uses feeling
"big picture" oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
philosophy & religion
can "get it" (i.e. meaning)
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
knows object function
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking

* Our personality can be thought of as a result of the degree to which these left and right brains interact, or, in some cases, do not interact. It is a simplification to identify "left brain" types who are very analytical and orderly. We likewise certainly know of the artistic, unpredictability and creativity of "right brain" types. But each of us draws upon specific sides of our brain for a variety of daily functions, depending on such things as our age, education and life experiences. The choices of which brain is in control of which situations is what forges our personalities and determines our character.
Experiments show that most children rank highly creative (right brain) before entering school. Because our educational systems place a higher value on left brain skills such as mathematics, logic and language than it does on drawing or using our imagination, only ten percent of these same children will rank highly creative by age 7. By the time we are adults, high creativity remains in only 2 percent of the population.
*The Brain and Intelligence*
 There is a known correlation between brain size and intellectual ability. **** Erectus, our distant ancestor, had a brain size of about 1200 cc. Modern **** Sapiens have an average brain of about 1400 cc. Oddly, the Neanderthal people who failed to evolve into humans already had a brain size of 1500 cc -- larger than modern man. Obviously then, its not only how big the brain is as much as how it is configured. This is further evidenced by the fact that we have known genius brains measuring as small as 1000 cc. and as large as 2000 cc.
Increasing brain size was a risky endeavor for human evolution. The brain requires a highly stable temperature and a supply of high protein and energy. One quarter of our caloric intake is used for brain energy consumption. 
*The War of the Brains*
 The two brains not only see the world in vastly different ways but, in our current society, the left side just "doesn't get" what the right side is all about. It tends to dismiss anything significant coming into consciousness from its "flaky" cranial twin. Sometimes two sides can actually disagree, resulting in our perception of emotional turmoil from the expressive protests of right brain. 
Our conscious mind can only focus on data from one brain at a time. We can switch from one side to the other very quickly (with our corpus collosum intact) but that's not always the most efficient way to act and eventually ultimate authority to enter consciousness is delegated to one brain or the other. In our modern world, this battle is almost always won by the left brain.
It appears that most people will never reach their maximum potential because of compromises that have been made between these two governing bodies. Sometimes skills which the right brain can perform better are routinely handled, with less skill, by the left brain. Ideally, both brains work together in people with optimum mental ability. This coordinating ability may be the key to superior intellectual abilities. In most people, however, the left brain takes control, choosing logic, reasoning and details over imagination, holistic thinking and artistic talent. 
Methods have been devised to "shut off" the left brain, allowing the right side to have its say. Creative writing courses often use this method to combat "writer's block." The logical left side is easily bored by lack of input and tends to "doze off" during such activities as meditation (repeating a mantra or word over and over) or in sensory deprivation environments. The right brain is then able to "sneak" into our consciousness, filling our minds with emotional and visual vignettes and freely associated images. All too quickly, though, the left brain will assert itself and dispense with these irrational images, asserting its Spock-like logical dominance and the right brain will have to be content to find expression in dreams.
*Bicameral Images*
 Facial expressions are nothing more than skin and muscle being pulled or flexed according to the control of the brain. Our facial nerves effectively divide our face into two separate sides, each controlled by the opposite side brain. Facial expressions are the earliest form of communication. Experiments conducted on all ages and cultures around the globe have revealed that there is universal agreement to some basic emotional facial gestures. Take a moment to see how well you can determine the emotional content of these selected expressions.





*
s*


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Why do people always make the left brain feel like its the "ugly sister"


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Why do people always make the left brain feel like its the "ugly sister"


its not an ugly sister, its more of the "bossy and demanding sister"


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> its not an ugly sister, its more of the "bossy and demanding sister"


Maybe the right brain needs to stop being such a wimp.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Maybe the right brain needs to stop being such a wimp.



maybe if the left brain stopped being so square and serious and enjoyed life once in a while.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> maybe if the left brain stopped being so square and serious and enjoyed life once in a while.


Maybe the right brain should learn to look at reality every once in a while.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I like being right brained hehe


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Maybe the right brain should learn to look at reality every once in a while.


the right brains to busy ensuring society stays connected with their human and emotional side, with that, we would be robots like the left brain. 



queenofleaves said:


> I like being right brained hehe


me too! yay! happy! freeeeee! and funnnnn! 

and I dont have a cat for the very reason that they are evil. yay!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I love cats! It's just my current cat who seems to have something she's hiding from me >.<
*suspicious*


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I balanced my left and right brain. So what now?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

So you are both an S and an N and a T and an F?
Funny how your percentages aren't balanced...!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> So you are both an S and an N and a T and an F?
> Funny how your percentages aren't balanced...!


Becuase I too that test answering like an ENTP. Because when I have a low T and I so I kept getting INFP when I am entp. So I just answered like an ENTP.

So whut noa!?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

So you answered the way an ENTP would? Not the way you would?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> So you answered the way an ENTP would? Not the way you would?


That test is way wrong. I just wanted a badge.


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

I like being right brained, too:laughing:


queenofleaves said:


> I like being right brained hehe


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> So you are both an S and an N and a T and an F?
> Funny how your percentages aren't balanced...!


im unstable XD





Game Master Near said:


> That test is way wrong. I just wanted a badge.


deceiver!!!! the test is always right!


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I think my left brain is broken.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

darkestar said:


> I think my left brain is broken.


you and me both!


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> Subsequent research into facial expressions and the workings of the human brain has offered an interesting theory that not only explains this left and right difference in facial expressions, but could help us to understand our "other self."


I studied facial expressions and all but one of the 7 basic facial expressions are symmetrical. So I find this idea that just because the brain has 2 sides, each side of your face can express different emotions, a wrong idea.

Ofcourse few faces are exactly symmetrical, but the brain sends out the information to the same muscles on each side. Just because the muscles left and right aren't exact mirrored copies of eachother, doesn't mean they express different emotions.

In fact, you have 1 emotional brain. The theories don't say that each side of the brain has it's own emotions. 



Kalifornia310 said:


> The left side of our body is "wired" to the right side of our brain, and vice versa. For whatever reason nature did this cross-over, it applies even to our eyes, which process a majority of their sensory data on opposite sides of the brain.


This is not correct. The eyes specifically are connected to both sides of the brain. Half the nerve fibers of each eye go to the right side of the brain and the other half to the left side. (Human brain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and scroll down to lateralization.)


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

i wanna be like DaVinci. ;__;


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> i wanna be like DaVinci. ;__;


Ahh! To be a polymath!
It would be wonderful...but I'm satisfied hehe


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

queenofleaves said:


> Ahh! To be a polymath!
> It would be wonderful...but I'm satisfied hehe


Did you know that the girl in Mona Lisa was probably a guy dressed up like a girl?

Da Vinchi is a a madman.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Did you know that the girl in Mona Lisa was probably a guy dressed up like a girl?


I've heard that! And perhaps it's true >.>


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> Did you know that the girl in Mona Lisa was probably a guy dressed up like a girl?
> 
> Da Vinchi is a a madman.



tripping out!!!!!!


----------



## CatMaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Is some of the article missing? I'm very interested by this. Anyone have any more info?


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

CatMaster said:


> Is some of the article missing? I'm very interested by this. Anyone have any more info?


I forgot where i got this from, it was an article i had laying around on my PC.


----------

